# Paint a fishing reel?



## K-Train10 (May 15, 2014)

My girlfriend has been asking for a new rod and reel for a while. She wants a hot pink one. Problem is (good problem to have) she uses a baitcaster and I can't find ANY pink baitcasters anywhere. And on top of that any "girly" looking rod/reel combos I've found have been low quality. 

So I'm thinking the best route might be to just buy the reel I want, and take any of the face plates I can off and paint them myself. Has anybody done this? I'm pretty handy with diy stuff and am thinking I can save money doing it myself, and get the reel I want while I'm at it. Would krylon and some clear coat work? 

I want a pink rod to match it, but dont know how good of an idea it would be to try it. Might be better off finding a pink pope which seems to be easier to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you heading in the right direction painting the side plates of the reel and just finding a pink rod to match.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

go with an automotive type paint and clear coat it. i have done several over the yrs.Prep is the main thing get it clean and rub off with a maroon colored scothc pad to scuff it up spray the color then clear coat .

good luck


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Most that do it use an air brush w/ automotive paints/clear. Matt does nice work!
http://www.matthewsreelrepair.com/painted-reels.html


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Some of the guys on the rod building forum here could make her a nice rod on a pink blank.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Goags said:


> Most that do it use an air brush w/ automotive paints/clear. Matt does nice work!
> http://www.matthewsreelrepair.com/painted-reels.html


He has a pink camo. I think it is dipped to get the color and pattern.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Would powder Coat work?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Look into Hydrodip






http://www.houstonhydrodip.com/


----------

